# First Boardcut =D



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hey folks,

Long time lurker on here but never actually posted a catty before. Here is my first board cut catty. Was done quite quickly, no plans and measured to fit my hand. I live in the US now but from living in the UK most of my life i really like the small form factor of milbro slingshots so thats where the insparation for this design comes from







Hope you guys like it. Feed back is greatly appreciated.

Milbro inspired alder boardcut:

http://www.photoshop...4306c113dbf1fa7

Good shooting: f00bs.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice one, man

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.425791,-157.750844


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is really a nice SS. I like Alder. What did you use to stain, and as a finish?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice job for a first boardcut!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Shibumi!! Pure, simple perfection.*


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful and a fun size too.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Elegant shape and well-executed.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's really really nice! I like it a lot!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Shes a keeper for sure!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It looks like you've been making slingshots all your life!







I like those Trumark RRT tubes -- all except for their pouches which suck eggs.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice ! MM


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Agreed! very nice work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, I like the finishing and size!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words.

No stain. The darker wood finish comes from the de-waxed shellac. It's really hard to french polish something this small and it's still pitted as i never filled the grain









I am learning quickly, Dayhiker, that Truemark pouches really do suck









-f00bs


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

great piece! i'll post mine up later.


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

that is some great work, very good job...

Ed


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You did a great job. I really like the look of the finish, but have no idea what "de-waxed shellac" is.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

That is very nice, i absolutely love this shape and design and i have one marked out ready for cutting out on a piece of hardwood i found in my loft with slight curve to it, 
Deano


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Rockape66 said:


> *Shibumi!! Pure, simple perfection.*


Shibumi... I love that book. Was years ago I read that. Gunna have to read it again now
A very well done catty f00by. Looks like it'd shoot real well too.
Great job


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Charles said:


> You did a great job. I really like the look of the finish, but have no idea what "de-waxed shellac" is.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Well Charles I'm thinkin it's regular shellac that has been, err, de-waxed!
He he he
(It appears that Rapier may in fact be a cheeky bastard... Who would have thought?)


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

There's sumpin about this frame design that I *really* like!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks really good.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. That came out great! Love the design too.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Thanks folks,

Knoll requested that I add the design to the shared design section so that is coming probably this weekend, Monday at the latest. Charles, I do not mix my own shellac. I buy the minwax tins of the stuff; premixed. The regular shellec from them has wax added and is a 3 lb mix. The sealer they sell has no wax and is a 2lb mix. I cut these down to a 1.5lb mix for use on furnature, and now slingshots







De-waxed is probably the wrong term as i do not think shellac flake has any wax in it to begin with.

I choose the sealer with no wax is it supposedly has a stronger finish than the waxed stuff. I know shellac is not the best coating for a high use item that will be in contact with sweaty palms for ages to come (I hope) but I really like the finish that comes with a good shellac base.

I'll have to try other stuff sooner or later. Probably teak oil next









Happy shootin'
f00bs


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i usually dont take to Milbros, but this looks sweet in wood


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Maybe you'll be a convert... sorry.


----------

